# www/apache22 compilation error



## k1piee (Aug 17, 2012)

Hi,

I get this error when I try to compile www/apache22 from ports:


```
Making all in prefork
/usr/local/share/apr/build-1/libtool --silent --mode=compile cc -O2 -pipe -I/usr/include -fno-strict-aliasing -g -I/usr/local/include  -O2 -pipe -I/usr/include -fno-strict-aliasing      -I. -I/usr/por
ts/www/apache22/work/httpd-2.2.22/os/unix -I/usr/ports/www/apache22/work/httpd-2.2.22/server/mpm/prefork -I/usr/ports/www/apache22/work/httpd-2.2.22/modules/http -I/usr/ports/www/apache22/work/httpd-2
.2.22/modules/filters -I/usr/ports/www/apache22/work/httpd-2.2.22/modules/proxy -I/usr/ports/www/apache22/work/httpd-2.2.22/include -I/usr/ports/www/apache22/work/httpd-2.2.22/modules/generators -I/us
r/ports/www/apache22/work/httpd-2.2.22/modules/mappers -I/usr/ports/www/apache22/work/httpd-2.2.22/modules/database -I/usr/local/include/apr-1 -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include/db42 -I/usr/por
ts/www/apache22/work/httpd-2.2.22/modules/proxy/../generators -I/usr/include -I/usr/ports/www/apache22/work/httpd-2.2.22/modules/ssl -I/usr/ports/www/apache22/work/httpd-2.2.22/modules/dav/main -prefe
r-non-pic -static -c prefork.c && touch prefork.lo
prefork.c: In function 'child_main':
prefork.c:506: error: 'ap_lock_fname' undeclared (first use in this function)
prefork.c:506: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once
prefork.c:506: error: for each function it appears in.)
prefork.c:510: error: 'ap_accept_lock_mech' undeclared (first use in this function)
prefork.c: In function 'ap_mpm_run':
prefork.c:943: error: 'ap_lock_fname' undeclared (first use in this function)
prefork.c:948: error: 'ap_accept_lock_mech' undeclared (first use in this function)
prefork.c:1039: error: too few arguments to function 'ap_wait_or_timeout'
prefork.c:1125: error: too few arguments to function 'ap_reclaim_child_processes'
prefork.c:1168: error: too few arguments to function 'ap_relieve_child_processes'
prefork.c:1196: error: too few arguments to function 'ap_relieve_child_processes'
prefork.c:1264: error: too few arguments to function 'ap_reclaim_child_processes'
prefork.c: In function 'prefork_pre_config':
prefork.c:1341: error: 'ap_lock_fname' undeclared (first use in this function)
prefork.c: At top level:
prefork.c:1483: error: 'UNIX_DAEMON_COMMANDS' undeclared here (not in a function)
*** Error code 1
1 error
*** Error code 1
1 error
*** Error code 1
1 error
*** Error code 1
1 error
*** Error code 1
1 error
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/apache22.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/apache22.
```

I have no idea what the problem might be. Does anyone have a clue?


----------



## zhoopin (Aug 17, 2012)

Try

```
# cd /usr/ports/www/apache22
# make clean rmconfig-recursive
# make install clean
```
Let me know what happens...


----------



## k1piee (Aug 18, 2012)

No sorry, it didn't work. I still get the same error message


----------



## SirDice (Aug 18, 2012)

Do you have any CFLAGS in /etc/make.conf? If so, remove them.


----------



## zhoopin (Aug 18, 2012)

Especially: CFLAGS=-O2


----------



## k1piee (Aug 18, 2012)

No I don't have any CFLAGS in /etc/make.conf

It's strange, I was trying to disable a couple of modules to see if that was the problem so I disabled every module and after that I got the error below. But I don't know if it was when disabled every module or if it was after I updated the ports tree. I've deleted the ports tree 2-3 times and re-downloaded it but I still get the same error.


```
[root@mail /usr/ports/www/apache22]# make config
"/usr/ports/Mk/bsd.apache.mk", line 468: Malformed conditional (${APACHE_MODULES:MAUTH_BASIC})
"/usr/ports/Mk/bsd.apache.mk", line 468: Malformed conditional (${APACHE_MODULES:MAUTH_DIGEST})
"/usr/ports/Mk/bsd.apache.mk", line 468: Malformed conditional (${APACHE_MODULES:MAUTHN_FILE})
"/usr/ports/Mk/bsd.apache.mk", line 468: Malformed conditional (${APACHE_MODULES:MAUTHN_DBD})
"/usr/ports/Mk/bsd.apache.mk", line 468: Malformed conditional (${APACHE_MODULES:MAUTHN_DBM})
"/usr/ports/Mk/bsd.apache.mk", line 468: Malformed conditional (${APACHE_MODULES:MAUTHN_ANON})
"/usr/ports/Mk/bsd.apache.mk", line 468: Malformed conditional (${APACHE_MODULES:MAUTHN_DEFAULT})
"/usr/ports/Mk/bsd.apache.mk", line 475: if-less else
"/usr/ports/Mk/bsd.apache.mk", line 477: if-less endif
"/usr/ports/Mk/bsd.apache.mk", line 468: Malformed conditional (${APACHE_MODULES:MAUTHN_ALIAS})
"/usr/ports/Mk/bsd.apache.mk", line 475: if-less else
"/usr/ports/Mk/bsd.apache.mk", line 477: if-less endif
"/usr/ports/Mk/bsd.apache.mk", line 468: Malformed conditional (${APACHE_MODULES:MAUTHZ_HOST})
"/usr/ports/Mk/bsd.apache.mk", line 475: if-less else
"/usr/ports/Mk/bsd.apache.mk", line 477: if-less endif
"/usr/ports/Mk/bsd.apache.mk", line 468: Malformed conditional (${APACHE_MODULES:MAUTHZ_GROUPFILE})
"/usr/ports/Mk/bsd.apache.mk", line 475: if-less else
"/usr/ports/Mk/bsd.apache.mk", line 477: if-less endif
"/usr/ports/Mk/bsd.apache.mk", line 468: Malformed conditional (${APACHE_MODULES:MAUTHZ_USER})
"/usr/ports/Mk/bsd.apache.mk", line 475: if-less else
"/usr/ports/Mk/bsd.apache.mk", line 477: if-less endif
"/usr/ports/Mk/bsd.apache.mk", line 468: Malformed conditional (${APACHE_MODULES:MAUTHZ_DBM})
"/usr/ports/Mk/bsd.apache.mk", line 475: if-less else
"/usr/ports/Mk/bsd.apache.mk", line 477: if-less endif
"/usr/ports/Mk/bsd.apache.mk", line 468: Malformed conditional (${APACHE_MODULES:MAUTHZ_OWNER})
"/usr/ports/Mk/bsd.apache.mk", line 475: if-less else
"/usr/ports/Mk/bsd.apache.mk", line 477: if-less endif
"/usr/ports/Mk/bsd.apache.mk", line 468: Malformed conditional (${APACHE_MODULES:MAUTHZ_DEFAULT})
"/usr/ports/Mk/bsd.apache.mk", line 475: if-less else
"/usr/ports/Mk/bsd.apache.mk", line 477: if-less endif
"/usr/ports/Mk/bsd.apache.mk", line 468: Malformed conditional (${APACHE_MODULES:MCACHE})
"/usr/ports/Mk/bsd.apache.mk", line 475: if-less else
"/usr/ports/Mk/bsd.apache.mk", line 477: if-less endif
"/usr/ports/Mk/bsd.apache.mk", line 468: Malformed conditional (${APACHE_MODULES:MDISK_CACHE})
"/usr/ports/Mk/bsd.apache.mk", line 475: if-less else
"/usr/ports/Mk/bsd.apache.mk", line 477: if-less endif
"/usr/ports/Mk/bsd.apache.mk", line 468: Malformed conditional (${APACHE_MODULES:MFILE_CACHE})
"/usr/ports/Mk/bsd.apache.mk", line 475: if-less else
"/usr/ports/Mk/bsd.apache.mk", line 477: if-less endif
"/usr/ports/Mk/bsd.apache.mk", line 468: Malformed conditional (${APACHE_MODULES:MMEM_CACHE})
"/usr/ports/Mk/bsd.apache.mk", line 475: if-less else
"/usr/ports/Mk/bsd.apache.mk", line 477: if-less endif
"/usr/ports/Mk/bsd.apache.mk", line 468: Malformed conditional (${APACHE_MODULES:MDAV})
"/usr/ports/Mk/bsd.apache.mk", line 475: if-less else
"/usr/ports/Mk/bsd.apache.mk", line 477: if-less endif
"/usr/ports/Mk/bsd.apache.mk", line 468: Malformed conditional (${APACHE_MODULES:MDAV_FS})
"/usr/ports/Mk/bsd.apache.mk", line 475: if-less else
"/usr/ports/Mk/bsd.apache.mk", line 477: if-less endif
"/usr/ports/Mk/bsd.apache.mk", line 468: Malformed conditional (${APACHE_MODULES:MBUCKETEER})
..........cut of a couple of thousand lines..........
"/usr/ports/Mk/bsd.port.mk", line 2049: if-less endif
"/usr/ports/Mk/bsd.port.mk", line 6452: if-less endif
"/usr/ports/Mk/bsd.port.mk", line 6455: if-less endif
make: fatal errors encountered -- cannot continue
```

I'm going crazy here..


----------



## zhoopin (Aug 18, 2012)

Update your port tree and try again.


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 18, 2012)

What version of FreeBSD?  How are you "downloading" the ports tree?


----------



## k1piee (Aug 19, 2012)

I'm running 9.0-RELEASE 64-bit. Yeah I thought something might have been corrupted in the Make-files so I did this just to be sure I got a fresh tree:

[CMD="rm"]/var/db/portsnap/tag
rm -rf /var/db/portsnap/files
rm -rf /usr/ports
portsnap fetch extract
[/CMD]

I've updated the ports tree like a hundred times too but I still get the same error.

[CMD="portsnap"]fetch update[/CMD]


----------



## k1piee (Aug 19, 2012)

Wow, I found DutchDaemon's portupdater script. I ran it and now errors about the Make-files disappeared. However I still get the same error when trying to compile www/apache22:


```
===>  Building for apache-2.2.22_6
Making all in srclib
Making all in os
Making all in unix
/usr/local/share/apr/build-1/libtool --silent --mode=compile cc -O2 -pipe -I/usr/include -fno-strict-aliasing -g -I/usr/local/include  -O2 -pipe -I/usr/include -fno-strict-aliasing      -I. -I/usr/ports/www/apache22/work/httpd-2.2.22/os/unix -I/usr/ports/www/apache22/work/httpd-2.2.22/server/mpm/prefork -I/usr/ports/www/apache22/work/httpd-2.2.22/modules/http -I/usr/ports/www/apache22/work/httpd-2.2.22/modules/filters -I/usr/ports/www/apache22/work/httpd-2.2.22/modules/proxy -I/usr/ports/www/apache22/work/httpd-2.2.22/include -I/usr/ports/www/apache22/work/httpd-2.2.22/modules/generators -I/usr/ports/www/apache22/work/httpd-2.2.22/modules/mappers -I/usr/ports/www/apache22/work/httpd-2.2.22/modules/database -I/usr/local/include/apr-1 -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include/db42 -I/usr/ports/www/apache22/work/httpd-2.2.22/modules/proxy/../generators -I/usr/include -I/usr/ports/www/apache22/work/httpd-2.2.22/modules/ssl -I/usr/ports/www/apache22/work/httpd-2.2.22/modules/dav/main -prefer-non-pic -static -c unixd.c && touch unixd.lo
/usr/local/share/apr/build-1/libtool --silent --mode=link cc -O2 -pipe -I/usr/include -fno-strict-aliasing -g -I/usr/local/include  -O2 -pipe -I/usr/include -fno-strict-aliasing   -pthread -rpath=/usr/lib:/usr/local/lib -L/usr/lib -L/usr/local/lib -L/usr/local/lib/db42  -pthread -rpath=/usr/lib:/usr/local/lib -L/usr/lib -o libos.la -static  unixd.lo  
Making all in server
Making all in mpm
Making all in prefork
/usr/local/share/apr/build-1/libtool --silent --mode=compile cc -O2 -pipe -I/usr/include -fno-strict-aliasing -g -I/usr/local/include  -O2 -pipe -I/usr/include -fno-strict-aliasing      -I. -I/usr/ports/www/apache22/work/httpd-2.2.22/os/unix -I/usr/ports/www/apache22/work/httpd-2.2.22/server/mpm/prefork -I/usr/ports/www/apache22/work/httpd-2.2.22/modules/http -I/usr/ports/www/apache22/work/httpd-2.2.22/modules/filters -I/usr/ports/www/apache22/work/httpd-2.2.22/modules/proxy -I/usr/ports/www/apache22/work/httpd-2.2.22/include -I/usr/ports/www/apache22/work/httpd-2.2.22/modules/generators -I/usr/ports/www/apache22/work/httpd-2.2.22/modules/mappers -I/usr/ports/www/apache22/work/httpd-2.2.22/modules/database -I/usr/local/include/apr-1 -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include/db42 -I/usr/ports/www/apache22/work/httpd-2.2.22/modules/proxy/../generators -I/usr/include -I/usr/ports/www/apache22/work/httpd-2.2.22/modules/ssl -I/usr/ports/www/apache22/work/httpd-2.2.22/modules/dav/main -prefer-non-pic -static -c prefork.c && touch prefork.lo
prefork.c: In function 'child_main':
prefork.c:506: error: 'ap_lock_fname' undeclared (first use in this function)
prefork.c:506: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once
prefork.c:506: error: for each function it appears in.)
prefork.c:510: error: 'ap_accept_lock_mech' undeclared (first use in this function)
prefork.c: In function 'ap_mpm_run':
prefork.c:943: error: 'ap_lock_fname' undeclared (first use in this function)
prefork.c:948: error: 'ap_accept_lock_mech' undeclared (first use in this function)
prefork.c:1039: error: too few arguments to function 'ap_wait_or_timeout'
prefork.c:1125: error: too few arguments to function 'ap_reclaim_child_processes'
prefork.c:1168: error: too few arguments to function 'ap_relieve_child_processes'
prefork.c:1196: error: too few arguments to function 'ap_relieve_child_processes'
prefork.c:1264: error: too few arguments to function 'ap_reclaim_child_processes'
prefork.c: In function 'prefork_pre_config':
prefork.c:1341: error: 'ap_lock_fname' undeclared (first use in this function)
prefork.c: At top level:
prefork.c:1483: error: 'UNIX_DAEMON_COMMANDS' undeclared here (not in a function)
*** Error code 1
1 error
*** Error code 1
1 error
*** Error code 1
1 error
*** Error code 1
1 error
*** Error code 1
1 error
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/apache22.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/apache22.
```


----------



## SirDice (Aug 20, 2012)

Is there anything else in /etc/make.conf that might interfere?


----------



## k1piee (Aug 20, 2012)

This is what I have in my /etc/make.conf:


```
CLAMAVUSER=vscan
CLAMAVGROUP=vscan
DEFAULT_MYSQL_VER=55
# added by use.perl 2012-08-20 14:49:22
PERL_VERSION=5.12.4
```

Starting to think I might use some other http server instead.


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 20, 2012)

Please show the output of
`% make -C /usr/ports/devel/apr1 showconfig`


----------



## k1piee (Aug 20, 2012)

```
===> The following configuration options are available for apr-ipv6-devrandom-gdbm-db42-1.4.5.1.3.12_1:
     THREADS=on: Threading support
     IPV6=on: IPv6 support
     DEVRANDOM=on: Use /dev/random or compatible
     BDB=on: Berkeley DB support
     GDBM=on: GNU dbm support
     LDAP=off: LDAP support
     MYSQL=off: MySQL backend
     NDBM=off: NDBM support
     PGSQL=off: PostgreSQL backend
     SQLITE=off: SQLite backend
===> Use 'make config' to modify these settings
```


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 20, 2012)

The only difference from mine is IPv6, which should not be a problem.  Are you cleaning the directory before trying to rebuild?
`# make clean`
`# make`


----------



## k1piee (Aug 20, 2012)

Yes, I always clean if I know there's been a problem with the compilation. I don't get why it starting behaving like this all of the sudden. I was just upgrading like this:

`# portsnap fetch update`
`# portmaster -a`

Like I always do and then I got that error.


----------



## k1piee (Aug 20, 2012)

Is there some easy way to get all the "configure" flags that are being used? I tried to download and compile from source manually, without any configure-flags, and it worked just fine. So I was thinking I'd try to compile with the exact same flags that are used when compiling from ports.


----------



## k1piee (Aug 20, 2012)

I've narrowed it down to devel/pcre being the problem. As soon as I configure with --with-pcre I get the exact same error message. I'm going to look around a little bit more and see if I can find a solution, but if you know something I can try feel free to post.


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 20, 2012)

`% less -p20120214 /usr/ports/UPDATING`

Maybe.  To see config options, use the showconfig target as shown in #13 above.  See also ports(7).


----------



## k1piee (Aug 20, 2012)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> `% less -p20120214 /usr/ports/UPDATING`



Yeah I was Just reading that when I found out that pcre was the problem.. But what should I do now? I've already upgraded without the:`# portmaster -w devel/pcre`
I have also recompiled it a couple of times and deinstalled it. Right now I have the latest from ports pcre-8.31.

Is there a way to install the version before the change and then update properly? Or should I do something else?


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 21, 2012)

Install sysutils/bsdadminscripts and run pkg_libchk.  It will detect missing libraries, and anything missing a library should be rebuilt.  Preferably, use portmaster to rebuild all of them at the same time so it goes in the correct order.

Another method is to force-rebuild everything that depends on pcre:
`# portmaster -r pcre`


----------



## k1piee (Aug 21, 2012)

Ok, so just to be clear when I couldn't get Apache compiling I installed it with:
`# pkg_add -r apache22`
it works fine and I got my webserver running, although I need some other modules that are not compiled in that package. I ran pkg_libchk and got this output:


```
apache-2.2.21: /usr/local/sbin/ab misses libpcre.so.0                     
apache-2.2.21: /usr/local/sbin/checkgid misses libpcre.so.0
apache-2.2.21: /usr/local/sbin/htcacheclean misses libpcre.so.0
apache-2.2.21: /usr/local/sbin/htdbm misses libpcre.so.0
apache-2.2.21: /usr/local/sbin/htdigest misses libpcre.so.0
apache-2.2.21: /usr/local/sbin/htpasswd misses libpcre.so.0
apache-2.2.21: /usr/local/sbin/httpd misses libpcre.so.0
apache-2.2.21: /usr/local/sbin/httxt2dbm misses libpcre.so.0
apache-2.2.21: /usr/local/sbin/logresolve misses libpcre.so.0
apache-2.2.21: /usr/local/sbin/rotatelogs misses libpcre.so.0
```

That's the only thing I got, and there's only libpcre.so.1 and a symlink to libpcre.so

I ran `# portmaster -r pcre` just to be on the safe side but still gets the same error. Also when I try to compile www/apache22 I see this:


```
apache-2.2.22_6 depends on shared library: pcre - found
```
But it still acts like it can't find it when compiling?.. Can I maybe specify a flag specifying where pcre is when I run make? I'm just guessing here but that might help?

I also tried to make a symlink to libpcre.so.0 but it didn't help the compilation, but that might not be the right way to do it?


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 21, 2012)

It's not a problem with Apache, but something it needs.  Remove any symlinks you've created, and use pkg_info(1) to find out the packages on which Apache depends:

```
% pkg_info -r apache-2.2.22_6 
Information for apache-2.2.22_6:

Depends on:
Dependency: expat-2.0.1_2
Dependency: perl-5.12.4_4
Dependency: pcre-8.31
Dependency: gdbm-1.9.1
Dependency: db42-4.2.52_5
Dependency: libiconv-1.14
Dependency: apr-devrandom-gdbm-db42-1.4.5.1.3.12_1
```

Then rebuild all of those by giving them as a list to portmaster.


----------



## k1piee (Aug 21, 2012)

I got the same dependencies as you did so I ran:
`# portmaster devel/pcre devel/apr1 textproc/expat2 lang/perl5.12 databases/gdbm databases/db42 converters/libiconv`
I've already re-built pretty much every port I have installed by now and nothing makes a difference. I still get the same annoying error message.. And pkg_libchk still says that libpcre.so.0 is missing. Is it devel/pcre that are messing things up? I've re-installed it a couple of times and I haven't made any weird symlinks or anything, I just tried the one I said in the previous post and removed it right after.

I don't know if this might have anything to do with this but I've noticed when I've re-installed a couple of ports that some ports wants lang/perl5.12 and some lang/perl5.14, I have 5.12 installed.


----------



## kr651129 (Aug 21, 2012)

I had a similar problem with apache22 and pcre...running


```
# portupgrade -rf devel/pcre
```

Solved it for me


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 21, 2012)

k1piee said:
			
		

> I got the same dependencies as you did so I ran:
> `# portmaster devel/pcre devel/apr1 textproc/expat2 lang/perl5.12 databases/gdbm databases/db42 converters/libiconv`
> I've already re-built pretty much every port I have installed by now and nothing makes a difference. I still get the same annoying error message.. And pkg_libchk still says that libpcre.so.0 is missing.



Not exactly.  It's saying that a package still wants that library, which no longer exists.  The trick is to rebuild whatever is looking for it.  In your case, the Apache package was built to expect that library.  But you can't build the Apache port because something earlier is broken, devel/apr1 from the earlier errors.  This is frustrating because I know I fixed pcre problems on this machine earlier, but can't remember any specific procedure and didn't take notes.



> I don't know if this might have anything to do with this but I've noticed when I've re-installed a couple of ports that some ports wants lang/perl5.12 and some lang/perl5.14, I have 5.12 installed.



No, it's not a Perl problem.  At this point, kind of a shotgun approach...  Since it's a libtool thing, it's worth rebuilding all of the libtool and automake stuff, then rebuilding apr, then trying Apache again:
`# portmaster libtool automake`
`# portmaster apr apache`


----------



## k1piee (Aug 22, 2012)

Yeah but right now it feels like I've rebuilt almost every port and nothing makes a difference hehe. It's really frustrating as I really need to compile this..

EDIT:
Forgot to mention that I did re-install the ports as you asked but made no difference.


----------



## kr651129 (Aug 22, 2012)

k1piee said:
			
		

> Yeah but right now it feels like I've rebuilt almost every port and nothing makes a difference hehe. It's really frustrating as I really need to compile this..
> 
> EDIT:
> Forgot to mention that I did re-install the ports as you asked but made no difference.



Can you tell us what configure options you selected when you recompiled them?


----------



## k1piee (Aug 23, 2012)

Sure, for which ports?


----------



## k1piee (Aug 23, 2012)

www/apache22:

```
[root@mail /usr/ports/www/apache22]# make showconfig
===> The following configuration options are available for apache-2.2.22_6:
     THREADS=off: apr was build with threads
     MYSQL=on: apu was build with MySQL
     PGSQL=off: apu was build with PgSQL
     SQLITE=off: apu was build with SQLite
     IPV6=on: IPv6 support
     AUTH_BASIC=on: mod_auth_basic
     AUTH_DIGEST=on: mod_auth_digest
     AUTHN_FILE=on: mod_authn_file
     AUTHN_DBD=off: mod_authn_dbd
     AUTHN_DBM=on: mod_authn_dbm
     AUTHN_ANON=on: mod_authn_anon
     AUTHN_DEFAULT=on: mod_authn_default
     AUTHN_ALIAS=on: mod_authn_alias
     AUTHZ_HOST=on: mod_authz_host
     AUTHZ_GROUPFILE=on: mod_authz_groupfile
     AUTHZ_USER=on: mod_authz_user
     AUTHZ_DBM=on: mod_authz_dbm
     AUTHZ_OWNER=on: mod_authz_owner
     AUTHZ_DEFAULT=on: mod_authz_default
     CACHE=on: mod_cache
     DISK_CACHE=on: mod_disk_cache
     FILE_CACHE=on: mod_file_cache
     MEM_CACHE=off: mod_mem_cache
     DAV=on: mod_dav
     DAV_FS=on: mod_dav_fs
     BUCKETEER=off: mod_bucketeer
     CASE_FILTER=off: mod_case_filter
     CASE_FILTER_IN=off: mod_case_filter_in
     EXT_FILTER=off: mod_ext_filter
     LOG_FORENSIC=off: mod_log_forensic
     OPTIONAL_HOOK_EXPORT=off: mod_optional_hook_export
     OPTIONAL_HOOK_IMPORT=off: mod_optional_hook_import
     OPTIONAL_FN_IMPORT=off: mod_optional_fn_import
     OPTIONAL_FN_EXPORT=off: mod_optional_fn_export
     LDAP=off: mod_ldap
     AUTHNZ_LDAP=off: mod_authnz_ldap
     ACTIONS=on: mod_actions
     ALIAS=on: mod_alias
     ASIS=on: mod_asis
     AUTOINDEX=on: mod_autoindex
     CERN_META=on: mod_cern_meta
     CGI=on: mod_cgi
     CHARSET_LITE=on: mod_charset_lite
     DBD=off: mod_dbd
     DEFLATE=on: mod_deflate
     DIR=on: mod_dir
     DUMPIO=on: mod_dumpio
     ENV=on: mod_env
     EXPIRES=on: mod_expires
     HEADERS=on: mod_headers
     IMAGEMAP=on: mod_imagemap
     INCLUDE=on: mod_include
     INFO=on: mod_info
     LOG_CONFIG=on: mod_log_config
     LOGIO=on: mod_logio
     MIME=on: mod_mime
     MIME_MAGIC=on: mod_mime_magic
     NEGOTIATION=on: mod_negotiation
     REWRITE=on: mod_rewrite
     SETENVIF=on: mod_setenvif
     SPELING=on: mod_speling
     STATUS=on: mod_status
     UNIQUE_ID=on: mod_unique_id
     USERDIR=on: mod_userdir
     USERTRACK=on: mod_usertrack
     VHOST_ALIAS=on: mod_vhost_alias
     FILTER=on: mod_filter
     SUBSTITUTE=off: mod_substitute
     VERSION=on: mod_version
     PROXY=off: mod_proxy
     PROXY_CONNECT=off: mod_proxy_connect
     PROXY_FTP=off: mod_proxy_ftp
     PROXY_HTTP=off: mod_proxy_http
     PROXY_AJP=off: mod_proxy_ajp
     PROXY_BALANCER=off: mod_proxy_balancer
     PROXY_SCGI=off: mod_proxy_scgi
     SSL=on: mod_ssl
     SUEXEC=off: mod_suexec
     SUEXEC_RSRCLIMIT=off: SuEXEC rlimits based on login class
     REQTIMEOUT=on: mod_reqtimeout
     CGID=off: mod_cgid
===> Use 'make config' to modify these settings
```

devel/apr1:

```
[root@mail /usr/ports/devel/apr1]# make showconfig
===> The following configuration options are available for apr-ipv6-devrandom-gdbm-db42-mysql55-1.4.5.1.3.12_1:
     THREADS=on: Threading support
     IPV6=on: IPv6 support
     DEVRANDOM=on: Use /dev/random or compatible
     BDB=on: Berkeley DB support
     GDBM=on: GNU dbm support
     LDAP=off: LDAP support
     MYSQL=on: MySQL backend
     NDBM=off: NDBM support
     PGSQL=off: PostgreSQL backend
     SQLITE=off: SQLite backend
===> Use 'make config' to modify these settings
```


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 24, 2012)

Yesterday, I was having mysterious problems rebuilding some ports.  After today's update to devel/pkgconf, I was able to rebuild lang/python27 and the ports that needed it.

Since nothing else has worked, it's worth trying that.  Update pkgconf, then rebuild everything that Apache depends on, then try building it again.

```
... update ports tree
# portmaster `pkg_info -qr apache-2.2.22_6 | sed -e 's/@pkgdep //g'`
# cd /usr/ports/www/apache22
# make clean install
```


----------



## k1piee (Aug 25, 2012)

Still the same... I just don't get how I can get this error when I've tried to recompile everything already. Might there some some port missing that it doesn't know about so it doesn't install it automatically?


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 25, 2012)

In post #31, I forgot to put
`# portmaster -r pkgconf`
after "...update the ports tree".

Otherwise, the only trick I've got left is the brute-force approach of removing and rebuilding all ports.  See the end of the portmaster(8) man page for a procedure.  If that procedure doesn't fix it, there could be a problem with the operating system itself.  A use of freebsd-update(8) or updating from source would be the next step.

A good thing about really annoying problems is, like SirDice says, the experience gained from them.


----------



## k1piee (Aug 30, 2012)

I tried to recompile the entire ports tree and it didn't help. I tried to upgrade to 9.1-RC1 And recompile the ports tree and it didn't help. So now I'm going to reinstall the entire server cause I can't spend any more time troubleshooting this.

Thanks a lot for your help though, I really appreciate it!


----------

